# Best Used Tires?



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to ask if anyone has bought from this company, Bestusedtires.com . This was part of my Lyft-Perks this month. I just wanted to hear your thoughts on this. There are some big savings and the tires look good.

Thanks for your help...

Dan the Lyft-Man


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would always question the safety of used tires. How did they end up being sold used? Was it because they were on the verge of needing replacement? How much more life are you going to get out of them? If you need to replace used ones two or three times during the life of a new tire, are you really saving any money? Are there any defects in these tires? 

Tires are one of the most important aspects of a car's safety system. I wouldn't chance it with someone else's life in my hands. Though, that's just my opinion.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

good ain't cheap, cheap ain't good.

applies to life, twice to "used" tires.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

"We only sell tires manufactured after 2008."

I wouldn't touch anything they sell without knowing the manufacturing date. 2008 rubber is due or almost due for replacement due to age alone depending on who you ask. Not interested in cracks & blowouts.

I'll stick with new tires, though almost new take-offs are ok. Take offs being tires someone replaced after buying a car because they wanted different tires. Sportier tires for a fast car, add a lift to a truck, swap summer tires for all-season because they're a slacker and only drive a sports car for looks, etc., switch from all-season to 2 sets, etc.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I lent my BMW to my mom and she curbed my front tire and put a cut in the side wall. My tires were at about 75% life and over $300 a piece for the front and $400 a piece for the rear . It's AWD so u would have had to replace all 4 tires which I didn't want to do I found on that site a used tire exact make and model with almost the exact same tread wear for $65 shipped bought it and had it installed and balanced for a 6 pack of PBR

I keep 3 sets of rims and tires for my BMW winter, summer and track but my daily driver vw gets good all seasons for year round use 

I'm actually a huge fan of used tires most used tires are take offs from almost brand new cars. People buying rims or they bought a car in summer with winter tires or a car with Summer tires in winter. Most the time you'll get tires with over 80% tread for about 30% of the original cost. I'd just watch for some of those crappy shoddy places selling rotted tires or tires with less then 50% life left. In all honesty I'd you're going to go the used route you should understand tires very well. I worked at a high end rim and tire shop when I was younger and am also a gear head so I know what to and not to buy when it comes to used


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

I have gotten tires from them a few times, they worked fine. Tires have date codes on them so you know how old they are, any more than 5 years is pushing it. I physically went to their location so I could see what I was getting, online they post pictures of the tread and tell you the depth. If you push them they may send pix of the date codes but YMMV. As for where they come from and why they were replaced. The example above is one possibility, many times tire shops push replacing all 4 with the same brand when one blows out. Then they end up with 3 good used tires to get rid of. Places like VYC buy those. Another possibility is fleet maintenance, some companies replace tires on a schedule or when they get below a certain tread depth. Tires are perfectly usable until they get below State Safety inspection limits. Some tires do not perform well in wet weather when they wear below half way so you may want to consider that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to ask if anyone has bought from this company, Bestusedtires.com . This was part of my Lyft-Perks this month. I just wanted to hear your thoughts on this. There are some big savings and the tires look good.
> 
> ...


Used tires should cost $40 (temporary) to $50 (solid stuff) MOUNTED...thats for huge 19's and brand names like Pzeros or at least Ventus

Anything with separate shipping and separate mounting aint ever cost effective

Just yelp the stuff in a nearby somewhat ghetto area....foreign business names are a MUST


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

I have no trouble with used name brand tires. I go in the shop, pull them off the shelf, have a good look at them, for scrapes, cuts, rot, and I take my thread depth gage with me too. Stay clear of cheap generic used tires, always had bad luck with used tires that were cheap junk when they were new.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I lent my BMW to my mom and she curbed my front tire and put a cut in the side wall. My tires were at about 75% life and over $300 a piece for the front and $400 a piece for the rear . It's AWD so u would have had to replace all 4 tires which I didn't want to do I found on that site a used tire exact make and model with almost the exact same tread wear for $65 shipped bought it and had it installed and balanced for a 6 pack of PBR
> 
> I keep 3 sets of rims and tires for my BMW winter, summer and track but my daily driver vw gets good all seasons for year round use
> 
> I'm actually a huge fan of used tires most used tires are take offs from almost brand new cars. People buying rims or they bought a car in summer with winter tires or a car with Summer tires in winter. Most the time you'll get tires with over 80% tread for about 30% of the original cost. I'd just watch for some of those crappy shoddy places selling rotted tires or tires with less then 50% life left. In all honesty I'd you're going to go the used route you should understand tires very well. I worked at a high end rim and tire shop when I was younger and am also a gear head so I know what to and not to buy when it comes to used


Take offs are definitely a great deal to be had , if you can find your size , I have a cobalt and an new altima , found some for the cobalt but still looking for the altima


----------

